# What is this Panzer Worth?



## royalcultband (Feb 8, 2012)

Hi everyone, I'm new here but I was recently searching for parts for my cub cadet 80 when I came across a panzer tractor. Ill post a link to the cl add. Is it worth the price and what will it be worth once restored?
http://westernmass.craigslist.org/grd/2818568735.html


----------



## Hoodoo Valley (Nov 14, 2006)

THAT...... Is too friggin cool!


----------

